# Eagel Cuda 168



## poldi82 (3. September 2017)

Hallo,

habe ein Boot erworben wo das o.g. Gerät verbaut ist. Ist das noch nutzbar, oder sollte ich mir einfach ein neues günstiges Echo zulegen.

Mir geht's in erster Linie um die Tiefe, Struktur und eventuell Beschaffenheit des Bodens. 

Hätte vielleicht jemand zu dem Eagel eine Bedienungsanleitung?


Dank und Gruß,

Jörg


----------



## Franz_16 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 168*

Hallo polid82.
das Eagle Cuda 168 war so vor ca. 15 Jahren das Low-Budget Echolot schlechthin. 

Die Frage ist halt, was man damit vor hat. Die Tiefe anzeigen kann es, Strukturen kann man zumindest grob auch finden. 
Das wars dann. Wenn das reicht, spricht nix dagegen es zu benutzen. 

Eine Anleitung findest du hier:
http://www.eaglenav.com/upload/Eagle/Documents/Manuals/cuda128_0143-631_111902.pdf 

Heutzutage gibts natürlich wesentlich leistungsfähigere Echolote. 
Die Auflösung (auch der günstigen Geräte) ist mittlerweile besser, es gibt dazu noch neue, weitere Techniken wie etwa Downscan und Sidescan. Oftmals hat man auch ein GPS integriert und kann über das Echolot dann auch navigieren oder eigene Seekarten erstellen und und und. 

Schau dir vllt. auch mal dieses Video an:
[youtube1]qmg5YLFcxvw[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmg5YLFcxvw


----------



## poldi82 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 168*

Danke für die prompte Antwort, Franz. Werde mir das Video Mal anschauen, denn von Echos hab ich null Plan. Fange jetzt aber mit der Bootsangelei an und da stellen sich halt solche Fragen...

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Karsten01 (3. September 2017)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 168*

Moin Jörg, falls Du die Anleitung lieber in Deutsch haben möchtest, ich hab sie noch als PDF.


----------

